# Ferry prices



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Cor - what a minefield. 

Out on Monday 31st August (bank hol) and returning on 22 September. All sailings/crossings are similar departure times. 

Tunnel £144 return - Tesco - so no real charge

P&O - Dover/Calais - £80.25 return (Best fare service and so no waiter service reataurant or Club lounge available)

SeaFrance - Dover/Calais - £161.00

LDLines - Dover - Boulogne - £116.00

TransEuropa - Ramsgate/Oostende - £185 return

Norfolkline - Dover/Dunkerque - £96 plus long venhicle supplement of £90 comes in at £186 return. 

No prizes then....

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Can't you go out a couple of days earlier . . must be cheaper then.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The week before is dearer so the best deal is Monday 1st Sept.
I take it that they will be busier in the week before the Bank Holiday so they push the price up. 8O 
Mavis


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Just done a check myself as Russell got me thinking,did I get the best deal ?

Out 4th June
Back 13 June
I'm not one for the "red eye" times so they are all about the same (outbound 0800/10:00-inbound 10:00/12:00)
LD Lines,Dover £121 (never used so not sure about ships)
P&O Dover £106 (often used,ships a little worn 8O )
Sea France Dover £64  (often usednot keen on new ship-but fast)
Tunnel £222 (no vouchers)
Brittany Poole £464 (not a good sailor so need a cabin) 

We are off to Normandy so I thought that I would give Brittany a go but with Sea France at £64 it a no brainer !!!!!.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> No prizes then....


Sea France?? :wink:


----------



## wee_squaw (Apr 17, 2009)

Just bought our ticket Seafrance using a promo code off the net and out 1 Aug and back 17th for £109.00


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

going out on 12th and back at 30th by the tunnel £132. and thats no discounts


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*



Telbell said:


> > No prizes then....
> 
> 
> Sea France?? :wink:


Oooh you are awful!!!!!!!!!!

Russell

Who used to have that catch phrase.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Ferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > > No prizes then....
> ...


Was it Kenny Everett
No Dick Emery dressed as Mandy


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Frankie Howard


----------

